# Kami 2 weeks out



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

as per title....


----------



## Maximum sports (Feb 6, 2010)

Looking awesome mate, spoke to you on facebook earlier. Defo one to watch its will be a hell of a fight for placings. See you on stage.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

looking pretty lean mate 

you a natty or do you use?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

What kind of music are they playing in your gym. Bit gay innnit

Looking reasonably lean, but tbh have seen much leaner 2 weeks out. All judged on the day, so good luck pal.

Just my opinion, not going to tell you that you look awesome for 2 weeks out if that is not what I see. Look up the thread about striated glutes, and look at Glen Danburry 2 weeks out, natty. Much leaner.

Just don't be discouraged by what I say, use it as ammo to fuel the next 2 weeks, and don't be complacent.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Good progress since last week Kami.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

jjmac said:


> looking pretty lean mate
> 
> you a natty or do you use?


 No mate not a natty. Yeah I tend to smooth out with water by the end of the day, look a lot drier and striated in the morning and mid afternoon.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> What kind of music are they playing in your gym. Bit gay innnit
> 
> Looking reasonably lean, but tbh have seen much leaner 2 weeks out. All judged on the day, so good luck pal.
> 
> ...


Yeah I tend to peak bang on the last few days before comp, I know its mainly water I'm holding now, which is fine, I can drop water in 48hrs and dry out like a prune. To be fair its the British I'm aiming for so in terms of striated glutes, they will be ready and shredded for the Brits. Far from complacent mate.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Origin said:


> Yeah I tend to peak bang on the last few days before comp, I know its mainly water I'm holding now, which is fine, I can drop water in 48hrs and dry out like a prune. To be fair its the British I'm aiming for so in terms of striated glutes, they will be ready and shredded for the Brits. Far from complacent mate.


Hope you're right mate. There is the theory, which I like, that if bodyfat is low enough you don't have to worry about water.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

kami isnt someone that struggles with condition! hje knows his body ver well, he had the glutes last year!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks way more than 2 weeks out to me...

But hey, if he says its water its water, I will wait and see


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

he looks a lot better in person the vid doesnt do him justice to be fair


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

jw007 said:


> Looks way more than 2 weeks out to me...
> 
> But hey, if he says its water its water, I will wait and see


you're right..in this vid he does

but just you wait for the glute show:rockon: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

bigbear21 said:


> he looks a lot better in person the vid doesnt do him justice to be fair


 :thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> he looks a lot better in person the vid doesnt do him justice to be fair


That's fair enough, but tbh I wouldn't post up pictures and / or videos that didn't show my physique in the best light.;

:confused1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> That's fair enough, but tbh I wouldn't post up pictures and / or videos that didn't show my physique in the best light.;
> 
> :confused1:


 :lol: A mean bunch aren't you all:confused1:

Low back will look very good imo you already have some nice lines appearing.

Good luck with your contest!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol: A mean bunch aren't you all:confused1:
> 
> Low back will look very good imo you already have some nice lines appearing.
> 
> Good luck with your contest!


At least we are not bi-polar like you.

We're mean all the time.

PMSL :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

B|GJOE said:


> That's fair enough, but tbh I wouldn't post up pictures and / or videos that didn't show my physique in the best light.;
> 
> :confused1:


do you only look in the 'good' mirror too? :lol:

p.s ..i wouldnt either...but think kami was looking more at the posing than the lighting. constructive criticism welcome


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GBLiz said:


> do you only look in the 'good' mirror too? :lol:
> 
> p.s ..i wouldnt either...but think kami was looking more at the posing than the lighting. constructive criticism welcome


Yep good mirror for me










Don't want no bad mirror


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Hahahahahaha.

Boy has forums changed in a couple of years. Lack of respect is crazy.

Kami,you look great mate. Arms and delts look great and that crazy bee sting waist is in full effect.

Good luck at Leeds mate, you know what you gotta do


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

LOL

this is the difference kami has made in 3 weeks..the first pic was 3 weeks ao at 5 weeks out, the second, last weekend at 2 weeks out....so if we have another 2 weeks you can see why he's not panicking just yet


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

PRL said:


> Hahahahahaha.
> 
> Boy has forums changed in a couple of years. Lack of respect is crazy.
> 
> ...


What disrespect???

I just said what I saw in the video as my own personal opinion, and I also put it across very diplomatically by my standards.

What are you suggesting?

That I either lie and give a false opinion, or just not post at all. Either way, this would make forums one sided, thus pointless.

You want to see disrespect? Then check out some of my other posts...

I was totally respectful and honest.

:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GBLiz said:


> LOL
> 
> this is the difference kami has made in 3 weeks..the first pic was 3 weeks ao at 5 weeks out, the second, last weekend at 2 weeks out....so if we have another 2 weeks you can see why he's not panicking just yet


Fair play, just shows what he can do in a short space of time, therefore should be fine on show day.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Why I am made to feel guilty for an honest post.

This thread demonstrates fully this respect for bodybuilders syndrome.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/100468-respect-bodybuilders.html

Thanks JW007 for the above thread, hope to resurrect it as a result of this thread direction due to 1 honest post given in a diplomatic manner.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

i dont think you should lie. Just, as a general rule, very close to a show its probably nicer to give positive encouragement to keep on improving, than to say someone is way off. Of course there is no obligation to be nice, and if you post on a forum where you're not in the 'in' crowd, one can expect to be harshly judged


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Big difference in the two pics, looking good mate.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Bigjoe, i dont think the lack of respect comment was particularly aimed at you anyway?

is was JW whatsit who said he looks way out


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

A mixed bunch of comments and critisicm, but what more do I expect when I put myself out on show. Guys thanks for some of the positives. Since that vid I've been getting tighter/harder and more vascular by the day, I'll take some progress shots in the morning and you can judge for yourselfs how ready I am, or am gonna be.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

GBLiz said:


> LOL
> 
> this is the difference kami has made in 3 weeks..the first pic was 3 weeks ao at 5 weeks out, the second, last weekend at 2 weeks out....so if we have another 2 weeks you can see why he's not panicking just yet


They are tremendous improvements in three weeks! He's only really got one more week to lose any more fat though hasn't he really, but will be good to see what he brings after depletion, carb up etc. Good luck!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Clearly with the Condition Kami has presented in the past he is no fool and is coming in fast. Perhaps behind where he would ideally want to be but he knows how to get it in for sure and i have no doubt he will be.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> At least we are not bi-polar like you.
> 
> We're mean all the time.
> 
> PMSL :thumb: :whistling:


 Bi-polar is where you have depressed states and manic states, it has nothing to do with being mean or not:whistling:

Hey i think he looks good. Looks leaner than i did when i won my last show.....oh i forget its all about conditioning NOTHING ELSE matters:thumb: Stupid bodybuilding......the guy has no fat that i can see, should he be half dead before you say he is looking good? Perhaps lasix should be started now at 2 weeks out......oh i know what it is...he forgot to take his dnp that day what a silly whabbit:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

GBLiz said:


> i dont think you should lie. Just, as a general rule, very close to a show its probably nicer to give positive encouragement to keep on improving, than to say someone is way off. Of course there is no obligation to be nice, *and if you post on a forum where you're not in the 'in' crowd, one can expect to be harshly judged *


No i dont think thats actually true where pics of guys dieting for shows are concerned,imo i see an equal amount of encouragement/negative comments in all journals when people post pics/vids etc,its certainly happened to me enough times regardless of me being regarded as one of the 'cliques' (which in itself makes me laugh)



Pounder said:


> *I know how that feels!*
> 
> Kami, looking fantastic. Keep going.


yeah but you seem to be super sensitive to words such as 'nube' (strike me down dead cos its worse than using the lords name in vain apparently :lol: )



Origin said:


> A mixed bunch of comments and critisicm, but what more do I expect when I put myself out on show. Guys thanks for some of the positives. Since that vid I've been getting tighter/harder and more vascular by the day, I'll take some progress shots in the morning and you can judge for yourselfs how ready I am, or am gonna be.


lol after i put up my first lot of pics i posted in my journal at beginning of prep it didnt even take till the second page before i was having my weaknesses and flaws pointed out lol we always gotta take the good with the bad,in crowd member or not!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Origin said:


> A mixed bunch of comments and critisicm, but what more do I expect when I put myself out on show. Guys thanks for some of the positives. Since that vid I've been getting tighter/harder and more vascular by the day, I'll take some progress shots in the morning and you can judge for yourselfs how ready I am, or am gonna be.


I tell you something, the difference you made in those three weeks is pretty fvcking astounding to be totally fair - care to fill us in what you done with eating and/or meds?

I could do with pulling in like that myself over the next two or three weeks, feels like just now none of the usual stuff is working for some reason. Nothing I can put finger on, I just look quite frankly, crap!

It will all be decided on the day tho, Pscarb said to me a couple years back it doesn't matter a jot what you look like 6 weeks out, 2 weeks out, whatever - its all about the day - and that is totally true.

And I'd personally like to see everyone bring their A game, makes for a far better showing overall


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Kami is a freak when he diets. he diets for 16 weeks like a lot of people, but it starts off really slow and seems like nothing is happening. The fat comes off but everything stays just under the surface. Then at about 6 weeks it all comes through virtually overnight and he shows rapid improvements that just snowball. At that 5 weeks pic we were beginning to worry...or panic in my case!.....but he was holding so much water you could literally push it around under the surface. He changed up gear at this point (sure he can fill you in on that side) and it all happened (luckily!)

so yes he has been slightly behind but positive we can catch up 

Diet wise kami doesnt have ANY cheats, only clean carb ups from about 8 weeks, and he does 3 cardio sessions a day.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Progress pics taken this morning, glutes are beginning to peep through, could well make a showing in time for the weekend all going well this week, and will def be there for the finals, assuming Kami smashes it at leeds of course!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GBLiz said:


> Kami is a freak when he diets. he diets for 16 weeks like a lot of people, but it starts off really slow and seems like nothing is happening. The fat comes off but everything stays just under the surface. Then at about 6 weeks it all comes through virtually overnight and he shows rapid improvements that just snowball. At that 5 weeks pic we were beginning to worry...or panic in my case!.....but he was holding so much water you could literally push it around under the surface. He changed up gear at this point (sure he can fill you in on that side) and it all happened (luckily!)
> 
> so yes he has been slightly behind but positive we can catch up
> 
> Diet wise kami doesnt have ANY cheats, only clean carb ups from about 8 weeks, and he does 3 cardio sessions a day.


That's pretty much what happens when I diet, nothing much for weeks then overnight it seemingly happens, however. I wasn't as good 2010 as I was 2009, but will be better than both in 2011


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

lol It was just stuff on the tv


----------



## Maximum sports (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol at this thread Kami, your causing a storm here already and its still a week out. Hope all is going well m8 and ill see you onstage, it will be busy.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes Mr Maximum, I've got no idea what you look like so your gonna have to come up to me and introduce your sen, then I can give you a big man hug lol.

Its funny I post my self practising posing and people wanna pass comment about the frigging music playing in my gym!


----------



## Maximum sports (Feb 6, 2010)

Origin said:


> Yes Mr Maximum, I've got no idea what you look like so your gonna have to come up to me and introduce your sen, then I can give you a big man hug lol.
> 
> Its funny I post my self practising posing and people wanna pass comment about the frigging music playing in my gym!


Well i think you look good mate and unlike some of these comments (and i dont mean to cause any offence) I do my research on people so i know what your capable of, I also know its probably going to be the toughest class on the day going by the confirmed entrants so everyone who quals will deserve it.

Ill take the man hug and ill save you a slice of cheesecake too bro..! :thumb:


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I tell you something, the difference you made in those three weeks is pretty fvcking astounding to be totally fair - care to fill us in what you done with eating and/or meds?
> 
> I could do with pulling in like that myself over the next two or three weeks, feels like just now none of the usual stuff is working for some reason. Nothing I can put finger on, I just look quite frankly, crap!
> 
> ...


Since you asked nicely Rammers I'll tell you what I did dietwise from 6weeks point.

Diet changed to

45min stepper,

Meal 1 200g sweet corn, 1 whole egg 250ml LEW

M2 150 turkey, 100g green beans, 50g broccoli, 15ml udo oil

M3 200g white fish, 100g green beans, 50g broccoli, 15ml udo oil

Cardio 30min

M4 200g white fish, 100g green beans, 50g broccoli, 10ml udo oil

M5 150g steak, 100g sweet potato, 10ml udo oil

Train plus 30min cardio

M6 30g vitargo/waxy maize, 40g isolate

M7 150g turkey, large salad, 10ml udo oil

3g Vit c per day plus multi vit/mineral


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Maximum sports said:


> Well i think you look good mate and unlike some of these comments (and i dont mean to cause any offence) I do my research on people so i know what your capable of, I also know its probably going to be the toughest class on the day going by the confirmed entrants so everyone who quals will deserve it.
> 
> Ill take the man hug and ill save you a slice of cheesecake too bro..! :thumb:


I'll take your right arm and leg for that CHEESE CAKE YAAAAAAAASSS!!!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Bi-polar is where you have depressed states and manic states, it has nothing to do with being mean or not:whistling:
> 
> Hey i think he looks good. Looks leaner than i did when i won my last show.....oh i forget its all about conditioning NOTHING ELSE matters:thumb: Stupid bodybuilding......the guy has no fat that i can see, should he be half dead before you say he is looking good? Perhaps lasix should be started now at 2 weeks out......oh i know what it is...he forgot to take his dnp that day what a silly whabbit:lol:


Well maybe I meant to say schizophrenic, yes that's what I meant to say didn't I, yes you did Joe, Ok, thanks I thought I did. Cheers.


----------



## Maximum sports (Feb 6, 2010)

Origin said:


> I'll take your right arm and leg for that CHEESE CAKE YAAAAAAAASSS!!!!


Yeah, i knew we would get on man. Ill have plenty of treats, like i said mate if you need anything down here give me a shout. Good luck next week bro but i Know you Know what your doing :beer:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Origin said:


> Since you asked nicely Rammers I'll tell you exactly what I did from 6weeks point.
> 
> Diet changed to
> 
> ...


That's a lot of gear, well more than I've ever done anyway.

Contest prep 2009 *total *gear use over 12 weeks =

2g Test

1.4g Deca

200 x 5mg Winni Tabs


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Looking great Kami will definately come say hello at leeds, whats your everyday weight before a cut, i always remember you being a big bugger!


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

This last year I didnt go over 14st 5lb, that was my heaviest, I dont think I need to go up to that weight, but I wanted to make sure I put on the 6lb of muscle I needed for this year.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Lookin good mate I will prob see you at leeds, am doing the brum show tomorrow


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> That's a lot of gear, well more than I've ever done anyway.
> 
> Contest prep 2009 *total *gear use over 12 weeks =
> 
> ...


His condition is better than yours though, just saying :thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> His condition is better than yours though, just saying :thumb:


Yep! you're right, I can't get my glutes out for the life of me. Upper body i'd have to dispute that claim, 2009 Mr lincs I hit pretty good upper body condition. (See album on profile). Watch this space for 2011 though.

I'm not going to get upset about that post, fair point, appropriately posted.

However, a lot of this started with my thoughts on the posted video. I don't know Kami, i've not seen him compete, and never seen him in real life. Purely opinion on the video, then everyone gets super defensive. I hope he does well, and the photo's show a better picture than the video.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Joe for the last time your post wasnt an issue!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Well maybe I meant to say schizophrenic, yes that's what I meant to say didn't I, yes you did Joe, Ok, thanks I thought I did. Cheers.


Don't think you did mate. Schizophrenia is a serious and debilitating psychological disorder in which the individual suffers from delusions, hallucinations and paranoia. People often seem to have the misconception that "schizophrenic" is just another term for "split-personality disorder" but that's not what it means at all. Unless you actually were suggesting that Con suffers from delusions, voices, paranoia, distorted speech, social isolation etc, then I assume this is the error you made  .

Sorry Joe, but you can't misuse psychological terms when there are psychology students on the board :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> That's a lot of gear, well more than I've ever done anyway.
> 
> Contest prep 2009 *total *gear use over 12 weeks =
> 
> ...


i wouldnt say thats a lot of gear kami is using by any lengths,barring the tren ace all the rest of what he is using is on the substantially low sideand i would say the tren is on borderline to low side too 

nice change there Kami,i'd say your glutes are more than just peeking thru mate!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> That's a lot of gear, well more than I've ever done anyway.
> 
> Contest prep 2009 *total *gear use over 12 weeks =
> 
> ...


 Hey Joe i have to ask why even bother taking gear when you take such small pointless amounts? Why not compete naturally and not need to fvck about with gear at all?

At the end of the day drugs are not the be all and end all of contest prep.

I used more than you and i used less than Kami for my last show.

I also know after talking to them that out of my class i was using the least.

My point is WHY THE FVCK DOES IT MATTER?! You are no more natural than any other guys who decide to stick a needle into their body to try and achieve some thing nature would not grant them with out doing this.

You're still a dirty roiding scum bag at the end of the day

Kami wicked pictures mate i really like your look its very pleasing IMO.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> That's a lot of gear, well more than I've ever done anyway.
> 
> Contest prep 2009 *total *gear use over 12 weeks =
> 
> ...


disagree with this mate. Gear is totally irrelevant anyway but just because you used very little doesnt mean his is alot in general. just comapred to yoru pussy doses :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Joe, smacks of jealousy and "its all about me", your becoming a bore:yawn:

To sum up

Kami looks better than you ever have

Kami is better looking than you ever will be or ever have been

Kami has a great personality whilst you have none

Kami has many friends whilst you have none

Kami knows more about dieting than you

Kami knows more about cardio than you

Kami knows more than you about everthing, life, death and the eternal afterlife

enough said

Kami, looking wicked bud, good luck mate:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Joe, smacks of jealousy and "its all about me", your becoming a bore:yawn:
> 
> To sum up
> 
> ...


yes,but joe has bigger guns,and that my friend,is really all that matters :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

weeman said:


> yes,but joe has a bigger tongue,and that my friend,is really all that matters :lol: :lol:


 :rolleye:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking good Kami just where you need to be in my opinion especially for the qualifier, should see you peeled for the final. I met you back stage last year at the british when you lost your trunks just before you were going on stage and I sent the Mrs to get my spares out the car


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Clarkey, yeah that was funny(not at the time), what actually happened is I had these Scottish flag looking ones and they wouldn't let me go on stage, so was like panicking to find a plain black pair!! In the end Davy Mcgrath from Planet bodybuild managed to get me a pair. Lets see what back stage antics happen this time LOL


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Joe, smacks of jealousy and "its all about me", your becoming a bore:yawn:
> 
> To sum up
> 
> ...


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, I've had a nice flaming to boot, so been a good thread. Wouldn't have been half as good if I wasn't chipping in.

So I deserve some reps for my pussy anabolic doses, my attitude, lack of personality, crap knowledge, and audacity to knock someone who is so obviously better than me.

Oh, and I didn't even get upset about it.

Cheers you fcukers.... LOL


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

just to bring so balance as kamis getting far to much love....

kami do some cardio ya fat git


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

If you can pinch an inch on me Dave I'll do some cardio!!!!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

lol how about if i can pinch a foot on me you do some cardio oh and i think i bent the bar the other night so im getting one to replace it


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

If the bar aint bending your just pretending Big Dave. Oh and spoke to my mum earlier, she's getting a box of Indian sweets for you to keep you sweet LOL


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Cheers for posting up the info Liz & Kami, I'll be totally utterly honest - brutally honest in fact - I simply couldn't do what you do, couldn't be so disciplined or regimented, I guess BB just isn't important enough to me, so prob won't get much further than I have already.

So serious respect IMO! And those most recent pics show another marked difference in condition again, well done mate, keep it up


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Ramsey. Its a shame you dont carry out the regimentation as I believe you have some of the most perfect genetics and potential for BB. I want them!! LOL. BB is important to me at this time, however I know how you feel as I've totally had enough of competition and diet now, its time for me to move on after this round and be a bit of or more of a family man to my wife and daughter.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Cheers Kami, that was a really nice thing to say 

But while I have been given an ok/pretty boy shape, I have been cursed with sh1t genetics for growth/gear utilisation it would seem so no good I'm afraid.

Don't get me wrong, have tried being super strict, but can only do it for very limited periods, like last week or two max before a show. It does obviously make a difference, but not as much as if I could do it for a longer period I guess.

Anyway, very best of luck for both qualifier and finals, obv Rab from our gym is doing finals too, but anyone who knows me knows I just want the best men on the day to place where they deserve, no gym bias or nowt like that


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

looking very good kami, cant wait to see what you turn up like on the day.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Just for the record, my initial comment about Kami not looking as cut as some people 2 weeks out was based on the video. NOT on the photographs posted later in the thread.

Just to show the difference lighting and location can make, the attached images are from the same time out.

Should do great based on the still photo images.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Joe,

Yeah I cant say I'm not confident.......but I AM! Just started my carb up today, its nice and moderate, just 400g of brown rice with 150g fish or 100g turkey, will be doing progress shots everyday to see how I am filling out, plan to go till tue/wed then back off and dry out nice and steady for Sunday.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Origin said:


> Thanks Joe,
> 
> Yeah I cant say I'm not confident.......but I AM! Just started my carb up today, its nice and moderate, just 400g of brown rice with 150g fish or 100g turkey, will be doing progress shots everyday to see how I am filling out, plan to go till tue/wed then back off and dry out nice and steady for Sunday.


Next year I'm planning to not bother with a carb up, as I don't seem to see much difference in size pre and post carb up, just some blurring and bloat if I get it wrong, I can also get a pump whilst carb depleted, so may just go in depleted, and scoff some harios about 30 minutes before stage. Of course I'll experiment during diet, which I may actually start in december for show 14 May 2011, wanna get them glutes out.....


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats what its about Joe, keep experimenting with your body, metabolism etc, somethings will work great for you whilst not for others, thats the one most important thing I learned over the years of competing, finally last year I nailed it and this year I'v just been expanding on what I learnt.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

B|GJOE said:


> What disrespect???
> 
> I just said what I saw in the video as my own personal opinion, and I also put it across very diplomatically by my standards.
> 
> ...


Silence is golden.

Comparing Kami to the standard of other bodybuilder at 2 weeks out is not fair. Each person is different. Judge him on how he looks on show day.

Good Luck Kami.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

PRL said:


> Silence is golden.
> 
> Comparing Kami to the standard of other bodybuilder at 2 weeks out is not fair. Each person is different. Judge him on how he looks on show day.
> 
> Good Luck Kami.


Fair point, however if people don't want to be judged at 2 weeks out then they shouldn't post up a video. Anyhow, Kami understands where I'm coming from....I think.

What is wrong with people on here?

Can't one offer a little constructive criticism without being flamed.

Go give JW some grief, he was much more blatant than me.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Fair point, however if people don't want to be judged at 2 weeks out then they shouldn't post up a video. Anyhow, Kami understands where I'm coming from....I think.
> 
> What is wrong with people on here?
> 
> ...


Mate I do understand where you coming from, like I said, I put myself out here, I didnt expect ass licking or nothing like that, just some honest consrtuctive critiscm. For your tenacity Big Joe I repped you cos you've been diplomatic and stuck to your guns! peace:beer:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

B|GJOE said:


> What kind of music are they playing in your gym. Bit gay innnit
> 
> Looking reasonably lean, but tbh have seen much leaner 2 weeks out. All judged on the day, so good luck pal.
> 
> ...


Yeah but you were being a cnut, comparing him to a guy two weeks out from the finals - no need for that, it was basically implying that because he was using gear he should look better.

The comment about seen much leaner 2 weeks out was BS....also the last line was a little condesending considering your talking to an athlete who has won and competed at the high level and took 5th I think at the Brits last year.

Where was the constructive critique in this post?

I can see why you took some deserved stick and JW didn't



jw007 said:


> Looks way more than 2 weeks out to me...
> 
> But hey, if he says its water its water, I will wait and see


Not a lot wrong with that to be fair.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Good post Jamie, cheers pal


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah but you were being a cnut, comparing him to a guy two weeks out from the finals - no need for that, it was basically implying that because he was using gear he should look better.
> 
> The comment about seen much leaner 2 weeks out was BS....also the last line was a little condesending considering your talking to an athlete who has won and competed at the high level and took 5th I think at the Brits last year.
> 
> ...


The only reason JW didn't get any stick is because he didn't stick around, I'm sure he would've been very forward if had.

Anyway, I can handle being called a cnut, at the end of the day that is your opinion of my posts about my opinion of a posted video. If I tried to defend why I wasn't a being a cnut, it would be hypocritical to expect you accept my actions because I am not willing to accept your opinion of mine. If you get what I mean.

So I'm sticking with my opinion.

1) In the video Kami looks a little smooth

2) In the photo stills he looks bang on the money.

Even though both are from 2 weeks out.

So the moral of this story is

1) Only post up media that shows you in the best light. LOL

2) Accept and respect others thoughts and opinions.

It is illogical to not be honest, based on the persons competitive history. I'm sure if Jay Cutler turns up smooth in 2 weeks time, the whole bodybuilding community will not say he didn't look crap!

The above paragraph was to illustrate a point, not to under handedly say something about the Op, so don't misconstrue that and use it against me.

P.S. I hope Kami's ass isn't sore from all the kissing it has had. :tongue: :whistling:

P.P.S. I also wish Kami all the best, and hope he does well, he seems a really decent bloke and deserves it. The only people I hope do crap in shows are those with bad attitudes, that don't put in the effort, and think they are better than they are. This is not Kami, so good luck pal!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Nothing constructive to add - just dropping in to say that Joe, you are indeed a cvnt

but we all knew that long before this thread


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

It wasn't that fact you said he was smooth dude, it was the fact you were comparing him with others two weeks out - as we all know you cant do, its where you are on the day. That was what I was gettin at, it wasn't constructive untill after when everyone said you were out of order.....anyway....swings roundabouts haha

Peace and love and all that jazz xx


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Nothing constructive to add - just dropping in to say that Joe, you are indeed a cvnt
> 
> but we all knew that long before this thread


WTF is a

*C*









Anyway?

You're all a bunch tossers!  :whistling:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> It wasn't that fact you said he was smooth dude, it was the fact you were comparing him with others two weeks out - as we all know you cant do, its where you are on the day. That was what I was gettin at, it wasn't constructive untill after when everyone said you were out of order.....anyway....swings roundabouts haha
> 
> Peace and love and all that jazz xx


1) You are correct it is condition on the day that counts, and nothing else

However

2) If we don't judge during the journey you will not make the necessary adjustments to pre-comp prep necessary.

Again, just proving a point.

Look above my avvi

Devils Advocate!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

B|GJOE said:


> 1) You are correct it is condition on the day that counts, and nothing else
> 
> However
> 
> ...


What about your avvi? Edit : Ah ok devils advocate...bit slow today


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> What about your avvi? Edit : Ah ok devils advocate...bit slow today


Knew that was coming, what about your avvi:lol: :lol:

In all fairness I think Joe has sufficiently back tracked to show he isn't a cvnt, and

indeed, is only a w4nker

xx


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Is the leeds show worth going for the whole day or just turn up at the night?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

fitdog said:


> Is the leeds show worth going for the whole day or just turn up at the night?


depends how into bb you are alot find the morning comparisons tedious


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

why was a swimmer posing in his speedo? there wasnt even a pool in that vid? 2wks out from what, a race?

lol messin buddy classic class i take it.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Knew that was coming, what about your avvi:lol: :lol:
> 
> In all fairness I think Joe has sufficiently back tracked to show he isn't a cvnt, and
> 
> ...


A cvnt is better than [email protected] is it not? :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> A cvnt is better than [email protected] is it not? :whistling:


not sure mate cvnts get fuked [email protected] fuk them self


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> not sure mate cvnts get fuked [email protected] fuk them self


So you agree then!

A cvnt is better than a [email protected], like I said! :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> So you agree then!
> 
> A cvnt is better than a [email protected], like I said! :thumb:


depends.... do you like cock being rammed in you? if so then yes a cvnt is better lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Kami - you should be honored mate!!!!

This thread has been graced by some of the biggest cvnts on UKM :lol:

jw007, Big Joe and now Big Jim :lol:

And arguably to a lesser extent, myself. But I was nice


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Kami - you should be honored mate!!!!
> 
> This thread has been graced by some of the biggest cvnts on UKM :lol:
> 
> ...


you were nice today but your still on par with us!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> you were nice today but your still on par with us!


NEVER!!!!!!!

I am NOTHING like you guys!!!!!

You guys have decent physiques for starters :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I bet the Op didn't expect this much attention.

I imagine Kami will be posting up show pics shortly.

Headline will be.....

*BOOM! Take that you cvnts*


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> depends.... do you like cock being rammed in you? if so then yes a cvnt is better lol


Well I'm not one to knock what hasn't been tried.... :whistling:

You testing the water Jim?? :tongue:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Well I'm not one to knock what hasn't been tried.... :whistling:
> 
> You testing the water Jim?? :tongue:


when have you known me to beat around the bush?

pm me your addy ill be over asap!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rs007 said:


> NEVER!!!!!!!
> 
> I am NOTHING like you guys!!!!!
> 
> You guys have decent physiques for starters :lol:


lol you cvnt your still up there


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

rs007 said:


> NEVER!!!!!!!
> 
> I am NOTHING like you guys!!!!!
> 
> *You guys have decent physiques for starters* :lol:


Don't think so, I'm a fat natty chav at the moment, who can't train legs too heavy due to injuy. Roll on next pre-comp diet (December I think I'll start this one, ripped glutes please._)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Don't think so, I'm a fat natty chav at the moment, who can't train legs too heavy due to injuy. Roll on next pre-comp diet (December I think I'll start this one, *ripped glutes please*._)


ill rip your ass!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> ill rip your ass!


LOL

Now I'm scared, at the risk of being botty raped by UKM's biggest cvnt!:laugh:


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> I bet the Op didn't expect this much attention.
> 
> I imagine Kami will be posting up show pics shortly.
> 
> ...


Fcuk it, I might as well turn this into a journal now, seeing all this traffic from you knob jockeys! LOL

Yeah I'll be doing some shots tonight after my last pump session. Ive been carb loading since Sunday and am not ashamed to say once I'm pumped I make Gaspari look skinny fat! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Hahahahaha.

Good luck for Sunday mate. Shame I can't make it.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

So the plan for today is

Meals 1-3 500g Sweet potato, 150g fish or 100g chicken

Meals 4-6 250g sweet potato, 100g turkey

Meal 7 no carbs just 200g fish with salad

Drink 8litres water throught the day.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Origin said:


> So the plan for today is
> 
> Meals 1-3 500g Sweet potato, 150g fish or 100g chicken
> 
> ...


Great journal mate......


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Origin said:


> So the plan for today is
> 
> Meals 1-3 500g Sweet potato, 150g fish or 100g chicken
> 
> ...


Nice and uncomplex.....lets see if it works!!

Good luck matey


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Nice and* uncomplex*.....lets see if it works!!
> 
> Good luck matey


Couldn't just say simple could you? I'm nominating you for the UKM Cvnt award for using stupid non existent words



Cool Kami - you going to log the full final run in? This will be superb!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Jeez, just read through this thread and fock me did BigJoe get shafted by you bunch of left wing nanny-state sissies! Shesh!

Good luck Kami, amazingly small waist mate, gives you are really nice looking physique.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

rs007 said:


> Couldn't just say simple could you? I'm nominating you for the UKM Cvnt award for using stupid non existent words
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Kami - you going to log the full final run in? This will be superb!


Forgive me if I'm mistaken...but your from jock land right? A whole feckin language based upon non existant words........a language where you need to be drunk for it to make any sense......

:tongue:xx


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Forgive me if I'm mistaken...but your from jock land right? A whole feckin language based upon non existant words........a language where you need to be drunk for it to make any sense......
> 
> :tongue:xx


Yes, and thats why we are always drunk? Whats your point?

:lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I guess I better get the back catalogue of Rab C Nesbit and watch it 24/7 before the brits or I aint gonna understand a word haha


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes whats your point Jamie ya walloper?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Team1 said:


> Yes whats your point Jamie ya walloper?


Is the fighting talk for sensible chap? I'm guessin not :lol:

I know my uncle used to call me a ba heed?!? WTF is that too?

Edit:

Great



> A Scots word meaning a penis, usually large and floppy, often used as an insult
> 
> I have a huge walloper
> 
> I don't like him, he's a walloper


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

baw heed is what you are after - and Walloper is a slang term for a gentlemans pork sword :lol:

ALso please be aware that being called a C*nt by a jock is the highest possible accolade you could hope to get.

If for instance you were to over hear me saying to weeman (after chatting to you)..."Aye that Jamie Magic Torch is a sound c*nt" you should be very very pleased with yourself

:lol:


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

8ltrs of water, shuuuhhh i struggle to get through 3 lol


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Its easier if you ...like me...steal a pint glass from the pub and take it into work with you. you get biger gulps and thru it better

Yes, i could have bought a pint glass but fcuk that ya c*nt!

:lol:


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Forgive me if I'm mistaken...but your from jock land right? A whole feckin language based upon non existant words........a language where you need to be drunk for it to make any sense......
> 
> :tongue:xx


hang on didn't i read back in your pre comp journal you blaming your pasty skin on scottish ancestry!! i stand corrected if i'm wrong


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Subscribed.

bump for more pics and outcome.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Ha Ha this is going to be a funny ride with you lot on here now, yeah took some shots and a vid last night after training and some more this morning. My mate Garry should be uploading them at some point today.

Looked full as a house last night after my carb load.

Today just practise posing and relax, shave and all that.

Diet is back to low carbs

M1-M4 100g Sweet potato, 200g fish, 100g greenbeans

M5-M7 150g turkey, 50g broccoli, 100g green beans, 5ml udos oil

Aldactone is run at 150mg split into 3 doses, meals 1,3,5

Halotest incresed to 30mg too, split with meals.

water 8litres.

Off to see In the Night Garden LIVE now with wife and daughter, frigging ****ing down with rain up here!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice condition and genetics matey. Good luck


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hehe looking good Kami, see you in a few weeks

Hope you all enjoy In The Night Garden, shame about the rain, but i'm sure a pair of wellies, an umberella and a whole lot of puddle splashing will just add to the fun for the little 'un.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

two more vid's

again the lighting aint great and well its from an iphone....

you can see big"but not as big as me" dave, the other half of my boy band.











will get some more pics up soon


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Looking good mate, i know i am suppose to be looking at you, but i could not help myself from watching the fat bloke (sorry if he is your mate) what was he suppose to be doing lol.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Maasai said:


> The "fat bloke" is a member on this site, big bear i think. He's a big strong lad, sure he's a competitive powerlifter. Good luck on sunday kami, hope you nail it!


 Gulp, When i said fat bloke, i ment big fcuker


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

the fat bloke was strapping up getting ready to do a set of bentover rows with 195kg (though i must add the form was crap no power last night at all) and was waiting for kami to finish his posing before he started his set, Your more than welcome to join the fat bloke in a workout if you think you can keep up with a fatty


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> the fat bloke was strapping up getting ready to do a set of bentover rows with 195kg (though i must add the form was crap no power last night at all) and was waiting for kami to finish his posing before he started his set, Your more than welcome to join the fat bloke in a workout if you think you can keep up with a fatty


Ha ha nice one!! :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GM-20 said:


> two more vid's
> 
> again the lighting aint great and well its from an iphone....
> 
> ...


Look about 6 weeks out to me..

BOOM!

Round 2, lets go!  :whistling: :whistling: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> Look about 6 weeks out to me..
> 
> BOOM!
> 
> Round 2, lets go!  :whistling: :whistling: :thumb: :thumb :


You total, utter, undisputable, irrefutable cvnt!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good Kami.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> the fat bloke was strapping up getting ready to do a set of bentover rows with 195kg (though i must add the form was crap no power last night at all) and was waiting for kami to finish his posing before he started his set, Your more than welcome to join the fat bloke in a workout if you think you can keep up with a fatty


Straps with bentover rows, and only 195kg at that hahahaha

ps i'm only joking, 1-0 to the fatman, think i might pass on the workout, you might rip my arms and legs off if i go near you lol

pps sorry for calling you fat.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> the fat bloke was strapping up getting ready to do a set of bentover rows with 195kg (though i must add the form was crap no power last night at all) and was waiting for kami to finish his posing before he started his set, Your more than welcome to join the fat bloke in a workout if you think you can keep up with a fatty


I bety you're going to smash the crap out of your next workout. Fat Bloke?! Fat Bloke?!?! I'll show that cvnt!!!

Well that's what happens when I get called fat anyway :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> Look about 6 weeks out to me..
> 
> BOOM!
> 
> Round 2, lets go!  :whistling: :whistling: :thumb: :thumb :


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Haven't you learnt yet to wait for the photos lmao! :laugh:

I think the light in that gym is really focking poor.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

*that* gym is mine and kami's own gym..so dont go dissing our business now too:lol: :lol:

blame pretty boys i-phone

heres the latest pic, kami beginning to dry out this morning










..and before anyone comments, no, Kami does NOT have a gay pink bedroom!


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

bigbear21 said:


> the fat bloke was strapping up getting ready to do a set of bentover rows with 195kg (though i must add the form was crap no power last night at all) and was waiting for kami to finish his posing before he started his set, Your more than welcome to join the fat bloke in a workout if you think you can keep up with a fatty


you're actually less fat than i thought when i saw your arms in a vest the other daymg:HUUUUUUUGE


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jesus this goes from bad to worse, so many utter cvnts on here

1st, they mercilessly rip on poor Kami

2nd, they call one of the biggest, scariest looking dudes there who is also a member here a "fat bloke"

3rd, if I am not mistaken DefDaz just said that your gym is gay :lol:

Alright, I might be adding my own interpretation to no 3 there, but you get the gist :lol:

Don't worry Liz/Kami, its all good 

As for that pic - looking excellent. Superb. I have always been a fan of pink walls and white-wood - is that Beech? Nice.

Kami isn't too bad either to be honest :lol:

Nah, seriously - looking really good there, all the best for the weekend!


----------



## kac (Jun 1, 2010)

New to this thread and may i say it is a quality read :lol: but Kami you are looking on the money now mate in that last pic v.v.good :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

hopefully the only way his shape has changed, is to be bigger all over with a bit more bigger on top- as his shape was always his strong point! also needed lowe lats to grow a bit

waist is very slightly bigger as lower back thicker now but still under 30 inches, however it doesnt look in danger of snapping like it did last year....

kami is resting up at home btw so im speaking for him here


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I just looked at the properties of the pic and it says it was taken on 1-25-2010 at 2:32:55.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

winger said:


> I just looked at the properties of the pic and it says it was taken on 1-25-2010 at 2:32:55.


well that will be either my camera or my laptop cos i can assue you it was taken this morning! and anyone who knows us will be able to veify that this was taken in the house we only moved into on monday! do you want us to do anothe with a newspaper in the pic?


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

actually it must be YOUR laptop cos when i click properties i get todays date- anyone else?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

theres something not right with that photo???the shadowing

looks wrong,i do photography and understand light etc,i could

be wrong tho.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

WTF :lol: :lol: :lol:

First the date is questioned, then the lighting fvck me we are a forum full of Sherlocks :lol:

Madness.

As I say, looking spot on, and dare say we will see more pics from the show at the WE


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hes a good shape watson,but he aint in that room.notice nothing

else is causing a shadow,and left leg. :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mal said:


> hes a good shape watson,but he aint in that room.notice nothing
> 
> else is causing a shadow,and left leg. :lol:


Tw4t :lol:

Very clearly a shaddow on the wall behind him, caused by the camera flashing him out :lol:

Thought you understood lighting :whistling:

Can't believe we are actually discussing that.

Kami, never mind this nonsense, just look at it like this - all the attention you are getting 

Keep the head down mate.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

LMAO, this thread is priceless.

Good luck for the show!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Tw4t :lol:
> 
> Very clearly a shaddow on the wall behind him, caused by the camera flashing him out :lol:
> 
> ...


look at the doll tho??? no shadow:confused1: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

this is what its come down to now,discussing wether kami has been superimposed on the pic :lol: :lol:

for the love of god,are people not able to just look at a pic for what it is anymore.

looking great kami,digging the feathering on the teardrop mate


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

I actualy agree with Mal, There is something off in the pic. Almost looks like the image has been sharpened.

Either way looking great kami. All the best for the big show!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i think its is superemposed into "that room"":whistling:doll and all that.

good shape tho,but if the flash is front on rs how is there

shadowing in his abs,could only be done with top lighting

thus rendering the shadows behind fake. :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mal said:


> i think its is superemposed into "that room"":whistling:doll and all that.
> 
> good shape tho,but if the flash is front on rs how is there
> 
> ...


This is mental, you are clearly on windup - refuse to discuss this any further.

You are def getting nominated in my UKM cvnt thread :lol:


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

omg this is hilarious!!

if only you knew it takes all my technical knowhow just to resize the pics !

thanks for the laugh and kami will be ****ing himself later- which all helps with the drying out:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

GBLiz said:


> omg this is hilarious!!
> 
> if only you knew it takes all my technical knowhow just to resize the pics !
> 
> thanks for the laugh and kami will be ****ing himself later- which all helps with the drying out:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


Not to mention giving his abs a nice little workout in the process lol


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

here's another one to get your conspiracy hats on for:










for those interested in lighting, there is a bare 40watt bulb above kami's head, a window with natural light to the right of the picture, and soft flash on a basic digicam ;-)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GBLiz said:


> here's another one to get your conspiracy hats on for:
> 
> for those interested in lighting, there is a bare 40watt bulb above kami's head, a window with natural light to the right of the picture, and soft flash on a basic digicam ;-)


HAHAHA, Brilliant.

Cant believe all the comments in here, crazy........

I cant see any other pics apart from this one for some reason, computer at works blocks things sometimes but from what i see, looks excellent!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Why the suspicion? Who would photoshop a pic into a pink room anyway? Surely if anything had been shopped it would have been Kami himself, and that just hasn't happened.

Looking great mate, I'm dead jealous (but I won't cast aspersions...)


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Kami you look awesome mate, really nice aesthetic look and fantastic taper.

LOL at some of the responses in this thread.

----

slightly off topic, don't know if its because of the site but the photo key words are:-

Kami,2,weeks,out, Kami 2 weeks out, bodybuilding, steroids, dianabol, testosterone, kyno, needles, injecting, training, diet, losing weight, gaining weight, equipose, tren, deca, sport, body building, athletics, uk muscle, ukmuscle, muscle, flex, dumbell


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

LOL i didnt put any keywords in at all, things are getting weird now!

But ok, i admit i photoshopped it....










would have got away with it too if it werent for you pesky kids


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

ares1 said:


> ----
> 
> slightly off topic, don't know if its because of the site but the photo key words are:-
> 
> Kami,2,weeks,out, Kami 2 weeks out, bodybuilding, steroids, dianabol, testosterone, kyno, needles, injecting, training, diet, losing weight, gaining weight, equipose, tren, deca, sport, body building, athletics, uk muscle, ukmuscle, muscle, flex, dumbell


at least it didnt put : swimmer, speedos :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

GBLiz said:


> at least it didnt put : swimmer, speedos :lol:


Yeah, and don't you think about it either - those tags are reserved for my pictures only :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

:lol: theres that doll again,the other ones bald???


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG Guys, your all fvcking too much, I'm trying to relax here and me sides are splitting.

On another note, I'm drying out really well and still got 2 days to go. For the first time in my competitive career I'm happy and confident, knowing that I've brought an improved version of me from last year, yeah I'm pushing my weight limit which was the plan, just cant wait to put the finishing touches together.

Thanks everyone for your support and the laughs in the last week or so. I'll update again on Sunday with pics and all that!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Mate your looking really well, im looking forward to seeing you on stage. Il be coming with the missus now none of the brothers can make it, if you see us make sure you come say hello.

This thread has me in stitches, just love the internet!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Change the date on your camera. I belive you have the wrong date.

All pictures have properties, yours are here:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

holy fook :lol: :lol: :lol:

does it really matter what god damn date is on the camera properties ffs!!!!!!

how come when i post pics of filth in the AL no one pips up with 'hey weeman those pics arent recent,they were taken on x date according to the properties' fukin hell last time i set a date on my camera i cant even remember,i wouldnt be surprised if all my pic properties were from 2004 lmao

in fact,why in gods name is anyone even interested in the properties of the pic pmsl


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

interesting stats on those properties...notice the f.no and

shutter speed combo?mmmmmmm.and no flash option?

good luck with the show tho...looking good:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

is this the fuking twilight zone of UKM that I have stumbled into lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

think so mate think so :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

weeman said:


> holy fook :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> does it really matter what god damn date is on the camera properties ffs!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I have not made one comment on his condition, I mearly suggested that the camera needs to have its date set.

I have a 11 year old child, I like to know the date on that.

What if your child just started walking and you captured his first steps on film

Would you not want perhaps one day to know the date?

Or for instance his condition X number of days out, etc.

How could you judge progress pics when you have no idea what day it was when it was taken nor how many days prior to compitition?

I have not said one negative thing on here.

My motivation is not of malice, trust me my intentions were genuine, getting flamed for trying to help is ****ed up.

One thing I am not is an asshole....................

I am going to ban all you now. :lol: :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

rs007 said:


> This is mental, you are clearly on windup - refuse to discuss this any further.
> 
> You are def getting nominated in my UKM cvnt thread :lol:


You've started something now, the competition for cvntiness is on the increase for the prestige title.

Everyone is trying to out cvnt each other, and it's fcuking awesome.....


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GBLiz said:


> here's another one to get your conspiracy hats on for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I give up.............

Kami you look fcuking good mate, but you're still an ugly fcuker.

Sorry, I got a persona to keep up, UKM cnut!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

weeman said:


> this is what its come down to now,discussing wether kami has been superimposed on the pic :lol: :lol:
> 
> for the love of god,are people not able to just look at a pic for what it is anymore.
> 
> looking great kami,digging the feathering on the teardrop mate


Its better than the usual rate my photo thread. Usually it is a photo, a few kiss asses, and thread dies after 2 pages. This has been the best............


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good luck with your contest Kami, once again looking really good and wishing you all the best!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, you do look good.

Good luck.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I have a 11 year old child, I like to know the date on that.
> 
> What if your child just started walking and you captured his first steps on film
> 
> ...


There's this special technique i use , that I like to call 'CLICK, SAVE AS.....Anjali first steps' (for example) (yes we have a child, steps duly recorded, the doll is not in fact Kami's  )

Also useful for 'CLICK, SAVE AS....2 weeks out 2009/ 3 days out 2010'

Quite smart i thought:thumb:


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Are you an imposter kami??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

GBLiz said:


> There's this special technique i use , that I like to call 'CLICK, SAVE AS.....Anjali first steps' (for example) (yes we have a child, steps duly recorded, the doll is not in fact Kami's  )
> 
> Also useful for 'CLICK, SAVE AS....2 weeks out 2009/ 3 days out 2010'
> 
> Quite smart i thought:thumb:


I hear you, my grandbaby is here, I didnt take the pic, but I know the date.

I have thousands of pictures of my daughter and her experiances.

Now is the grand babys turn:lol:

The bottom one she looks like she is praying....... :thumb:


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> the fat bloke was strapping up getting ready to do a set of bentover rows with 195kg (though i must add the form was crap no power last night at all) and was waiting for kami to finish his posing before he started his set, Your more than welcome to join the fat bloke in a workout if you think you can keep up with a fatty


no one can handle 45 min on the abs toner- butt blaster dave


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

im in leeds for the show

so i will try get some reults and hopfuly some pics too


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well done pal just heard you won your class, was hoping to be there but wasnt able iam gutted i missed your performance, but big congrats.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

As above kami won his class.

Well done mate!

Now for the Brits.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Garry, did you get any pics babe? 

Btw, looking hawt in the avi!


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ser a guy Peter took loads, over 1000 of all classes.

Haraldis won his class and should win overall

Tan won her class although was the only one in her class. Looked decent!

Pat warner did a good guest routine with a beat box guy was a bit different.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks babe!!!!!

off to start another congrats thread then


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Well done Kami congratulations on a well deserved 1st place was nice to speak to you again!

Matt


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

GM-20 said:


> Ser a guy Peter took loads, over 1000 of all classes.
> 
> Haraldis won his class and should win overall
> 
> ...


haraldis did tak ethe overall it was a good show got home at 2.30am bloody shattered kami did well it was a strong class

lots of love the fat bloke aka butt blaster king


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

GBLiz said:


> you're actually less fat than i thought when i saw your arms in a vest the other daymg:HUUUUUUUGE


thanks i think lol though it does beg the question how fat did u think i was? lol


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

i'll have some pics up as soon as i can work out how to photoshop a trophy onto the damn thing :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GBLiz said:


> i'll have some pics up as soon as i can work out how to photoshop a trophy onto the damn thing :confused1: :laugh:


HAHAHAHA, Brilliant!!!!!!

Post of the year for me LOL!!


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello peeps.

I'm back now and sat down after cooking all my fish and turkey and veg for the next few days....yep back on the chanmpionship diet!

OMG BOOOOOOOOM I'm North East Classic Champ.......what a feeling it is to get rewarded for something you work sooo fvcking hard for.

The judging was wierd there was 9 in total, everyone looked good too, so it was a tough class. TBH I was a little nervy back stage as Steve Castle was there(beat me at the brits) also another lad called Jonny Welsh(rock hard condition, massive chest). So I kinda gathered it would have been between us 3. Anyway the judges had us all stood front relaxed for like 10min before we actually did anything, and then they wizzed through the compulsaries. I got called out next to steve castle so they were obviously comparing us two.

Coming off stage the positive feedback of litrally half the people in the venue was amazing, it was crazy people were coming up to us, shaking my hand and telling me I had one of the best physiques on stage, just surreal, but great to know I'm nailing the classics.

Kept it pretty tight throught the day too, I never tend to eat much on show day, even at the interval I stuck with turkey, greens and baked potato. Where as loads of guys hit nandos and mc d's lol. Personally I cant do that, my stomach too sensitive.

Thanks for the choccy cake Kev, Liz and Anjali ate most of it lol, but it good to meet loads of people back stage. Big Craig who did the inters 090 looked great and was a very nice man.

So the plan this week is back to low carbs, cardio at 20min twice per day, work on my ab seperation and harden up generally all over. BRING ON THE BRITS!!!! Oh and I can officially call myself Kami "Classic" Kalsi.......has a nice ring dont ya think ;0


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

so glad for you Kami. Any pics yet????


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

No pics yet just waiting on my mate Pete who must have taken a 1000shots of the show, I'm sure he'll get a cd to me tomorrow then I can upload them. Just hang tight everybody!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Origin said:


> No pics yet just waiting on my mate Pete who must have taken a 1000shots of the show, I'm sure he'll get a cd to me tomorrow then I can upload them. Just hang tight everybody!


Excellent, look forward to seeing them.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I don't believe it was you on stage....

I think you paid a look-a-like to diet down and pretend he was you  :lol:

Well done matey :thumbup1:


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The lighting looks wierd in those photos Kami?? Wierd shadows where there shouldnt be any........

LOL, Just kidding mate, looking amazing and a well deserved win!!!


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I wouldn't like to go up against someone like Steve for the last qualifier before the brits! Good job mate! I think your physique is a lot more 'classic' than his -he has blocky abs, yours are quite small....his chest is thicker but you have clearer lines from delts and from the back your v is lot more eveident even though his back it thick yours drops away nicely to show you waist.

Gonna be a quality line this year! I am glad I'm watching from the bar 

Keep the cardio solid this week then dont do anything too drastic for the last week and you will do very well dude! Exactly where you need to be 2 weeks from the brits!

Good luck, I have my go kami go flag ready


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> I wouldn't like to go up against someone like Steve for the last qualifier before the brits!


tell me about it, especially when steve beat him at the finals last year! Steve had improved aswell- brought up his legs more i thought. When they walked out i knew it would be down to judges personal preference for shape/posing ability or denseness of muscle. Everyone was saying Kami was the stand out winner but people always say that to your face dont they? I felt completely sick until they announced he'd won!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

good pics mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

GBLiz said:


> i'll have some pics up as soon as i can work out how to photoshop a trophy onto the damn thing :confused1: :laugh:


 great pics,but theres no doll on the stage,go on son do one

for me:lol: it is a natty show tho right?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

GBLiz said:


> tell me about it, especially when steve beat him at the finals last year! Steve had improved aswell- brought up his legs more i thought. When they walked out i knew it would be down to judges personal preference for shape/posing ability or denseness of muscle. Everyone was saying Kami was the stand out winner but people always say that to your face dont they? I felt completely sick until they announced he'd won!


Exactly why I decided classics wasn't for me lol

Kami is one of the most out and out classic bodybuilders in the UKBFF for me...he is the closest to the european guys as it gets.

Classics always will be a tough one, while its judged by the same judges that judge the classes (not slating the UKBFF here, they do a good job) they will judge it like any other class....if we read the rules to the letter, then it even says that athletes should have a small amount of BF!!

Anyway, politics aint my strong point....lol

Good job Kami


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

mal said:


> great pics,but theres no doll on the stage,go on son do one
> 
> for me:lol: it is a natty show tho right?


Classics is a UKBFF category which has height-related weight restrictions, and is aimed at achieving a more 'classic' shaped physique, it is not a 'natural' federation but this class seeks a more 'natural' look, whether natural or not thats personal choice. Kami was close to his max allowed weight for his height so cant get much bigger if he wants to stay a classic competitor


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Alrighty, time for an update seeing though its been a few days.

Sunday night I had off, basically just did a high carb refeed of chips, potato wedges, basmati rice, 2pieces garlic bread, some garlic mayo and skewered chicken kebab, then a little cake and a handful of aero bubble thingy's.

Nothing major but my stomach told me otherwise, I was farting and pooing all night, cant believe how sensative my stomach has got! So note to self dont go overboard after Brits!(Hmmmmm....we shall see)

Come Monday, back on the diet, turkey green beans for breakky, yum. We travelled down to Leeds on the train and back up to Glasgow on the train, so no stress driving and traffic. Also day off from training and cardio.

Tuesday diet is back onto 100g carbs from sweet potato, 280gprotein from turkey and fish, 50g fats from udos oil.

Trained Chest and Tri's.

Just did medium workout, fairly high rep range but squezing on every rep. Gotta etch out that last bit of definition and scalp away every bit of bodyfat.

Workout will be back tonight, using the same principles as yesterday.

On a side note I weighed in at 77kg(12st3lb) which was bang on target. After Sunday night I weighed 12st 12, water rebound. This morning I weighed 12st2lb, I ****ed out 10lb in one night FFS!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

well done,this whole classic class is something i dont know

anything about,but is interesting,what are the weight and

hight classes if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

mal said:


> well done,this whole classic class is something i dont know
> 
> anything about,but is interesting,what are the weight and
> 
> hight classes if you dont mind me asking.


Mal the best thing to do is look up on the ukbff website regarding classic class rules, all the info is there mate. My height was 175.5cm giving me a max weight of 79kg.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

wow ,im impressed mate coming in at these weights must make

the dieting process harder than say worrying about condition

only.good luck in the finals.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Dan92 said:


> Great pics Kami..congrats on the win
> 
> Just out of curiousty...how much stage weight do you reckon you could put on if you thought fuk the classics and just tried to put as much mass on as you possibly could ???
> 
> And why dont you ???


Tbh Dan, the classics class is suited for me, I've been training for 11 years, 6of them on gear and I'm not as big as I thought I would be, genetically I'm not gonna get massive and I'm not going to wreck my health in pursuit of sheer size. Realistically I think I can be on stage after another 3years of training at a weight of approx 85kg, but thats just a guess, you never know what can happen. :thumbup1:


----------

